# WTB Colson steer from the rear Bottom Bracket eccentric



## dynacycle (May 13, 2013)

*WTB Colson steer from the rear Bottom Bracket eccentric << nd a few pieces left*

Hi everyone,  I'm looking for the ft. crank eccentric parts to adjust chain tension between front and rear cranks.
Thanks


----------



## dynacycle (May 19, 2013)

yep still looking any leads... or does anyone have one and can send me pictures/measurements.

thx


----------



## dynacycle (May 29, 2013)

Last Bump......

Still looking..

If you have one and you find it all apart in pile under the bike.....  just want to say sorry it was just me taking pictures..hehe


----------



## rideahiggins (May 30, 2013)

*Pics*

Here are a couple pics of mine still on the bike if that helps.


----------



## dynacycle (May 30, 2013)

Thank you rideahiggins!!!
Looks like about 5/8" or so off the center-line of the BB, I thought it would of been more.
I just realized I don't have the original 3 piece cranks .
If you ever take it apart..no rush, please send me some pic's. 
Thanks again !!


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2013)

Can't help with that, but I do have a set of raingutter fenders from the early 30's model Colson tandem for sale $65 shipped.


----------



## dynacycle (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave for the offer.
I believe mines post war but not sure. I have just picked up this girls Colson and am torn to part it for the tandem or leave it be.
Here are some pics of my Colsons


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2013)

I'm NOT an expert, but I really don't think that Colson was marketing these after the war. The last one in my Colson book is in the 1939 Colson catalog. Your tandem is later than the one that these fenders came from, so they wouldn't be correct. Good luck finding the parts you need and getting her finished off. Hopefully someone here will be able to help you out. Nice bikes!


----------



## dynacycle (May 31, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## John (May 31, 2013)

dynacycle said:


> Thank you rideahiggins!!!
> Looks like about 5/8" or so off the center-line of the BB, I thought it would of been more.
> I just realized I don't have the original 3 piece cranks .
> If you ever take it apart..no rush, please send me some pic's.
> Thanks again !!




I need to take the tandem I have apart this weekend. I will post pictures of the parts when I have it apart.
John


----------



## dynacycle (May 31, 2013)

Awesome!!
Look forward to seeing your pics.
Thanks John for the help !!!!!


Happy wrenching!


----------



## John (Jun 1, 2013)

*Tandem BB*

Bb


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 2, 2013)

WOW !!!  SWEET SIDE CAR!!

Thanks ever so much dissolving the mystery John!!
Looks like I have a few good hours on a lathe for this.

Thanks again John!!!!


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Found Some Parts!!*

Big Thank You!!! To JAF/CO (Jim) for the following items..




Still looking for 2 piece crank, bearings, nut and cone race's......... Help I'm so close now







also looking for the truss rod bracket at head tube and chain guards



and I want to thank this forum for making this all possible

Thanks!!
Fred


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 26, 2013)

*Need a few pieces to complete*

Bump ^^
Need cones and a 2 piece crank like photos above ^^

Thanks


----------



## poorman247 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a Colson tandem with the eccentric front bottom bracket and I would be more than happy to send pic's. In return I would need some information on the rear steer headset...


----------

